# Flying Backlead



## Mike85 (20. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

Hab schon die SF genutzt doch leider nichts brauchbares gefunden.Hab mir jetzt Flying Backleads geholt und möchte das die Schnur schön flach auf dem Gewässergrund liegt. Mir ist klar das die Teile vor die eigentliche Montage kommen.

Doch die Frage ist, wie rum kommen die drauf?? 
Mit dem Spitzenteil zur Rutenspitze oder anders herum??

Wie sieht es damit aus wenn ich nur 15m weiter raus fische? Gehen die dann auch so schön zurück zur Rutenspitze und lassen somit ne lange Strecke Schnur auf dem Gewässerboden oder liegt dann das Backlead direkt 20cm neben meiner Montage?

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Dart (20. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Hi Mike
Auf kurzer Distanz verpufft eigentlich die Wirkungsweise eines Flying Backleads, da erst durch das Beschleunigen der Hauptbebleiung ein gewüschnter Effekt erzielt wird, da nimmst du m.M. nach besser zum Einhängen. Im übrigen sind handelsübliche Olivenbleie genauso gut geeignet, wie die sinnlos überteuerten Flying Backleads.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sugar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Hallo,

kommt drauf an wie weit du sie zurückfliegen lassen
willst. Spitz zur Rute weiter andersherum kürzer.Der Luftwiederstand bestimmt hier die Weite.


----------



## Mike85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Also nehme ich für den Nahbereich doch leiber einhängegewichte... für die Distanzwürfe beispielsweise zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer dann die Flying Backleads.. alles klar..damit ist mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

wie viel Gewicht haben deine Backleads???


----------



## Mike85 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Also die zum einhängen haben 30gr....

die Flying Backleads haben nicht viel...würd mal schätzen so um die 5 ??


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

also ich kenn mit 5 gramm Flying Backleads nicht so wirklich aus!
meine haben 84

also wenn du auf kurze distanz fischt, würde ich einfach nur dein Pod so flach einstellen das die rutenspitze paar zm im wasser ist!


----------



## Mike85 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Na gut dann werd ich das mal machen...was für Ruten fischt du denn?? Wenn ich so drüber nachdenk 85er Back leads....dann noch ein 100gr. Blei plus Boilies und evtl. PVA Zeuchs...da kommt schon was zusammen...|bigeyes


----------



## Erdwurm (22. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

naja ich glaube kaum das er das richtige meint


----------



## Mike85 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Das hab ich mich vorhin auch gefragt...wäre auch sinnlos ein Flying Backlead 85gr. schwer zu machen...für welche extremem Verhältnisse bräuchte man sowas...|kopfkrat


----------



## SteffenG (23. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Ich denke auch nicht er meint mit sicherheit ein normales Backlead von Fox etc... wo man am rod pod einhängt beim Flying Backlead ist es so um so weiter du raus wirfst um so weiter ist das gewicht von der Montage entfernt also bei 15m würd ich dir ein normales Backlead empfehlen oder benutz ein abriss leine wenn du en stück ins wasser kannst !


----------



## Henning1 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Also zu deiner ersten Frage die Flying Back Leads müssen mit der Spitze zur Montage zeigen. Wenn du nur 15m weit angelst dann nehme normale Back Leads. Die Back Leads mit Schnur von Fox sind sehr gut allerdings auch teuer gehen aber dafür nicht verloren.


----------



## Henning1 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Ach ja Flying Back Leads mit 84g gibts nicht


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

ich habe keine flying beakleads!!!!!!
ich habe die von Fox!
Die mit der neongelben Schnur! die kann man wunderbar unter den bissanzeigern befestigen!


----------



## Erdwurm (24. September 2007)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

off t....


----------



## Filz321 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Benutzt ihr Backleads (flying ode rnormal) auch in krautigem Gewässer?

Funktioniert eigentlich ein 5 Gramm Kugelblei als Fyling Backlead?

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

In krautigen Gewässern lasse ich die Backleads weg. Ich versuche die Montage dann so zu gestalten, dass möglichst wenig Kraut hängen bleiben kann.
Ein Kugelblei geht auch. Es gleitet zwar nicht ganz so weit nach oben, hat aber im Prinzip den gleichen Effekt. Evtl. musst du dann nur eine Perle vorschalten, damit der Schlauch nicht in der Bohrung hängen bleibt.


----------



## daniel d (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

mahlzeit



> Also zu deiner ersten Frage die Flying Back Leads müssen mit der Spitze zur Montage zeigen.


Das ist falsch. Die Spitze muss zur Rute zeigen und die Auswölbung muss zum Haken zeigen, damit sich der wind in der Wölbung fängt (vgl. Fallschirm) und das blei dadurch die hauptschnur hinauf geschoben wird.

grüsse


----------



## Filz321 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Bei den Flying Backleads von Korda sind ja extra Perlen dabei, damit die Backleads nicht aufs Tube rutschen können. Aber bei denen von Fox (Sliders) nicht so wie ich das sehe. Was benutzt ihr denn da?

Ne allgemeine Frage zu den Einhängebleien: Auswerfen, schnur locker lassen (z.B. Bügel offen), einhängen und die Schnur spannen?
Seit dem ich mir die Korda Underwater Videos angeguckt habe, mache ich mir nämlich ständig sorgen, dass beim einhängen oder beim Spannen der Schnur (mit eingehängtem Backlead spürt man ja nicht direkt wann die Schnur ausreichend gespannt ist) zu viel Druck ausgeübt ist und der Haken über den Grund gezogen wird. Somit setzt sich der Haken dann mit Blättern, Kraut, etc. voll


Gruß


----------



## goepfi74 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

Welche flying backleads fliegen eigentlich weiter zurück ? die 5 gr. oder die 7 gr. version 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Korda-Flying-Bac...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## EsoxKiller (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*

7 gramm sind besser.
5 gramm ist so sache. braucht man die??? wegen 2 gramm?

kann sie von Korda nur empfehlen, super sache.


----------



## Rheinangler94 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flying Backlead*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Ne allgemeine Frage zu den Einhängebleien: Auswerfen, schnur locker lassen (z.B. Bügel offen), einhängen und die Schnur spannen?
> Seit dem ich mir die Korda Underwater Videos angeguckt habe, mache ich mir nämlich ständig sorgen, dass beim einhängen oder beim Spannen der Schnur (mit eingehängtem Backlead spürt man ja nicht direkt wann die Schnur ausreichend gespannt ist) zu viel Druck ausgeübt ist und der Haken über den Grund gezogen wird. Somit setzt sich der Haken dann mit Blättern, Kraut, etc. voll
> 
> 
> Gruß



Ich mache das immer so:
1.Auswerfen 
2. schnur spannen
3. backlead einhängen....


denke aber auch nich das du durch das Backlead zu viel Druck ausübst und die Montage dadurch ins Kraut oder so gezogen wird..


----------

